# Identify year and exact model



## kab343 (Jun 11, 2014)

Hi all,

I have a Giant TCR Composite 2 road bike with full 10spd Campagnolo Record groupset and Phil Wood bottom bracket. I can't find the bike in the Giant archives... Wanting to try and figure out what year it is so I can get spares a little more easily.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Probably not original parts on it.

A shot of the left shifter would have been more useful, but the RD is from around 2004-5

The FSA crankset is likely ISIS from around the same year.


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

That's a 2004 frame which originally was sold as a complete bike with Ultegra. I think your frame has been rebuilt with Campagnolo parts.


----------



## kab343 (Jun 11, 2014)

The left shifter is more or less exactly the same as the right.

And excellent, I didn't think Giants came with Campag components standard... Allegedly the bike was give to some pro in the states who sold it to the guy in New Zealand I got it of... Rides well and is pretty light.


----------

